

Apple Updates Prices in International iTunes Stores - Joshim5
http://www.macstories.net/news/apple-updates-prices-of-international-itunes-stores/

======
Joshim5
This makes a lot of sense seeing as the Australian dollar is now worth more
than the USD.

